# Is eircom.net being hacked again?



## Brendan Burgess (3 Sep 2009)

I am experiencing the problem of a few weeks ago. 

My icon says "signal strength: excellent" but most websites timeout. 

I get some emails, but usually get a send/receive error : "the connection to the server was interrupted"

Is there any site to check the status of the eircom.net ISP?


----------



## pjmn (3 Sep 2009)

Same problem here - no help to you I'm afraid....


----------



## Darthvadar (3 Sep 2009)

Same problem... It's taken me the guts of twenty-five minutes to get into two email accounts...

Here we go again!....


----------



## Armada (3 Sep 2009)

Much the same story here


----------



## DavyJones (3 Sep 2009)

Same here, have some really important work I need to complete tonight but can't get access to my email.


----------



## mercman (3 Sep 2009)

+1


----------



## irishmoss (3 Sep 2009)

Yes, same here. When browsing Google shows up the results but then you get an error page :-( Sick of it at this stage!


----------



## GreenQueen (3 Sep 2009)

Same here.  I just (within the last 10 mins) changed my primary DNS to 4.2.2.2 & my secondary DNS to 4.2.2.1 - which are both open DNS and I'm browsing to my heart's content now.

If you want to have problem free browsing tonight I'd recommend you do the same.


----------



## pjmn (3 Sep 2009)

Working now....


----------



## runner (3 Sep 2009)

Damn, ive been blaming my setup and checking everything.
Forgot about the legacy eircom problem.
Back again obviously!


----------



## nolo77 (3 Sep 2009)

Had same problem here. Changed my primary & secondary DNS settings with the help of a Boards.ie thread and it's working fine now.


----------



## g1g (3 Sep 2009)

so slow here too. Can seem to get into a few things but no email sites.


----------



## AgathaC (3 Sep 2009)

Same here. Only got in now after ages trying. Very annoying!


----------



## g1g (3 Sep 2009)

Happening to me on and off for the week now ... getting to be so annoying. They didn't even offer some goodwill gesture last time ... if it's going to become this regular, I'm going to have to change. Do most of my work online in the evening!!


----------



## mercman (3 Sep 2009)

Eircom.net me bum. Awaiting for important e-mails and simply cannot access them.


----------



## Sneem-Man (3 Sep 2009)

Aagghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## oldtimer (3 Sep 2009)

Yea me too. Wife kept nagging me it was my old computer but at least now see its Eircom problem


----------



## mcleanlad (3 Sep 2009)

Yes you can fix this by using open dns servers
208.67.222.222 Primary
208.67.220.220 Secondary
Hope this helps


----------



## Fatphrog (3 Sep 2009)

Following their transition from service provider to net censor, I've scrapped Eircom and I'm waiting for Perlico broadband to kick in later this month.


----------



## Jethro (3 Sep 2009)

GreenQueen said:


> Same here.  I just (within the last 10 mins) changed my primary DNS to 4.2.2.2 & my secondary DNS to 4.2.2.1 - which are both open DNS and I'm browsing to my heart's content now.
> 
> If you want to have problem free browsing tonight I'd recommend you do the same.



Thanks for the tip.

Worked a treat.


----------



## Towger (4 Sep 2009)

Strange, it seems to be a DNS problem again, while the eircom marketing guy on RTE this morning was blaming a line into London going down and which has a knock on effect of overloading the network due to faulty load balancing configuration. Ummm....


----------

